# SAPO wants to stop private courier companies from delivering packages under 1kg



## X-Calibre786 (11/3/20)

This will affect vendors and consumers in a big way. Imagine if we had to rely on SAPO for our vape mail

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ente...es-under-1kg-in-south-africa-post-office.html

Reactions: Informative 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Silver (11/3/20)

Thanks @X-Calibre786 

The thing is that while the law may give SAPO a monopoly on parcels under 1kg, the reason other private companies have filled the gap is because SAPO is not functioning properly.

So enforcing this law would seriously undermine the economy

It has similarities to the Eskom saga

Sigh

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/3/20)

Ineptocracy at it's finest again...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/3/20)

They can’t even deliver a letter to my door or a package to my door, and things vanish into thin air, and I have to fetch it from wherever when I have time, no, no, NO. Even a letter sometimes only reaches you a month later, what about people who receive medicine by courier, would like to see if insulin for example will last uncooled for a month and if the patient will survive until the delivery.

So which Vape Shop is going to be the first to offer a complimentary 1 kg brick per purchase?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (11/3/20)

It's easy. Just ask the courier company to put a brick in the package. I'll pay for the brick. Wouldn't bother me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Hooked (11/3/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Ineptocracy at it's finest again...



Love your creative word @Dela Rey Steyn !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blujeenz (11/3/20)

Room Fogger said:


> So which Vape Shop is going to be the first to offer a complimentary 1 kg brick per purchase?


Hopefully Sir Vape, that way @Rob Fisher can build a guest house for all his vape goodies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver (11/3/20)

Room Fogger said:


> They can’t even deliver a letter to my door or a package to my door, and things vanish into thin air, and I have to fetch it from wherever when I have time, no, no, NO. Even a letter sometimes only reaches you a month later, what about people who receive medicine by courier, would like to see if insulin for example will last uncooled for a month and if the patient will survive until the delivery.
> 
> So which Vape Shop is going to be the first to offer a complimentary 1 kg brick per purchase?



Or perhaps it becomes compulsory to order more than 1kg of goods 
Free delivery if you hit 2kg

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (11/3/20)

WTF??? They can't even do what they're supposed to do!

The article states, 

"In terms of the Postal Services Act 124 of 1998, only a licenced postal services operator may render services defined as reserved postal services... [defined as, amongst others] issuing of postage stamps..."

My brother went to a P.O. to get stamps - they didn't have any at all. 
Our P.O. here is a P.O. in name only. No stamps, but you can buy home-made biscuits and fudge - and get a Fishing Permit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/20)

The whole thing is ridiculous
That law presupposes SAPO does a good job at it
But they can’t

So it needs to be deregulated 

Just like electricity

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/3/20)

Hooked said:


> Love your creative word @Dela Rey Steyn !


Wish I could take credit @Hooked, first time I encountered the word was in an article a couple of years back, describing our Zuma lead government at the time.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (11/3/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Wish I could take credit @Hooked, first time I encountered the word was in an article a couple of years back, describing our Zuma lead government at the time.



Most apposite!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/20)

Silver said:


> Or perhaps it becomes compulsory to order more than 1kg of goods
> Free delivery if you hit 2kg


All vape shops start adding a compulsory bottle [1 l] of vg/pg of buyers choice . If you don't want vg/pg, you'll get a bottle of spring water . I will pay double but refuse to help SAPO fix something they fkd up with their strikes and stay aways a few years ago , Waited 4 months for a package from the USA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (11/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> All vape shops start adding a compulsory bottlle [1 l] of vg/pg of buyers choice . If you don't want vg/pg, you'll get a bottle of spring water . I will pay double but refuse to help SAPO fix something they fkd up with their strikes and stay aways a few years ago , Waited 4 months for a package from the USA.



I guess the vape shops better start stocking up on heavy stones - that would be easier to send than a bottle of water lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (11/3/20)

Can you imagine how ripped The Courier Guy will be from picking up all the bricks.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ddk1979 (11/3/20)

Room Fogger said:


> *So which Vape Shop is going to be the first to offer a complimentary 1 kg brick per purchase*?




So long as it's bubble wrapped, I don't want a brick with chips and scratches 

.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## CJB85 (11/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> All vape shops start adding a compulsory bottle [1 l] of vg/pg of buyers choice . If you don't want vg/pg, you'll get a bottle of spring water . I will pay double but refuse to help SAPO fix something they fkd up with their strikes and stay aways a few years ago , Waited 4 months for a package from the USA.



You beat me to it... a R50 bottle of VG is an easy fix.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CJB85 (11/3/20)

CJB85 said:


> You beat me to it... a R50 bottle of VG is an easy fix.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Or better yet, ship me a R5 liter of tap water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## X-Calibre786 (12/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------

